# Sous vide venison burgers



## hillbillyrkstr

A few weeks back when I sous vide and smoked a slab of St. Louis ribs I also used the sous vide to cook some venison burgers. I have to say it's nice getting the exact doneness in a burger you want. 














IMG_6506.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 16, 2017





thid guy provided a ton of venison. 













IMG_8314.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 16, 2017





Here's a pack of burgers right out of the bath. I cooked them for about an hour at 138 degrees. 













IMG_8318.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 16, 2017





And here they are being seared on the grill. Only takes a few minutes at about 600 degrees. But that still cooks them more. 













IMG_8319.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 16, 2017





Coming together with an onion slice and some sweet hot pickles I made last fall. 













IMG_8325.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 16, 2017





Money shot! Perfect medium venison burger! 

The sous vide is nice as it'll get you exactly where you want to be temp wise with everything including burgers.


----------



## gnatboy911

Those look great!  I really enjoyed the venison burgers I did as well!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thanks nat. They turned out good.


----------



## xray

Good looking burger!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thanks X-ray. I'm hooked on using the sous vide for venison burgers now.


----------



## xray

I never tried making SV burgers. I might have to try this since my grill sh*t the bed. I'll need to SV and pan sear before I buy another.


----------



## SmokinAl

They sure look good!

Never thought of SV'ing burgers before.

May have to give it a try!

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Pan sear works to X-ray. But your gonna need to buy a grill. Can't go through summer without a grill.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Nice medium rare to medium burgers with good beef from the farm or venison is awesome al. Quick sear in pan or on a hot grill and your in business. Best way to make burgers imho.


----------



## xray

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Pan sear works to X-ray. But your gonna need to buy a grill. Can't go through summer without a grill.



lol I don't think I could go through life without a grill! I use mine at least 3-4 times a week year round.


----------



## b-one

Nice looking burger and thanks for keeping some deer off the streets!:biggrin:


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Same here on the grill X-ray.

I'm trying to do my part b-one.


----------

